# Dp



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone still use this forum?

I've not looked at it for over 3 weeks.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep.. I tend to look in as regularly as I can


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

went on last night for the first time in a long time, not alot goes on to be fair If im honest its a bit to "clicky" for me, and i was led to belive it was set up to get proper detailing chat back (DW has kind of gone the way of PH with alot of the newbi questions) nothing wrong with that but im a bit bored of answering the same old questions, however the same "what wax", and "whats the best shampoo" questions come up on there as often as here, i dont really see its angle to be honest.

Besides im not that keen on the fact people like that PW pro guy can be called a pro on there, yet i cant, im told they are being selective? 


(this is not by any means a snipe at any one, and i know some of the mods from there can still see this section so its not behind anyones back, copy and paste if you feel you must )


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I do browse around it fairly frequently.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Logged in to see what it was about and got banned instantly :lol:

Not that I give a sh1t really there is only 1 place for detailing and its here :thumb:

Got to laugh at the fact that JB cant be a pro on there considering some of the so called pros on there :lol:

Its basically a case of if they like you your in and if they dont F-OFF :wall:

Edit: I also thinks its funny how DW get an idea and a couple of days later its on DP aswell :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Not fond of the site either, stick on here but this is even going down hill but what forums don't.

I know everyone has to start somewhere but I just ignore those posts now and read what I feel I MUST/NEED and thats it.

Can't even be arsed with write ups anymore far too time consuming for what its worth.

As Rob said only 1 site for detailing ;-)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Not fond of the site either, stick on here but this is even going down hill but what forums don't.
> 
> I know everyone has to start somewhere but I just ignore those posts now and read what I feel I MUST/NEED and thats it.
> 
> ...


I'm on my way out now, but I'll PM you to speak about that ^^ when I get back this evening.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Not fond of the site either, *stick on here but this is even going down hill but what forums don't.*
> 
> I know everyone has to start somewhere but I just ignore those posts now and read what I feel I MUST/NEED and thats it.
> 
> ...


Why do you think it's going downhill dude?

I am loving this site ATM and the newbies coming on is a good sign and can only be good for the detailing community.

I know i haven't been on here for years but i enjoy pointing the noobs to the right places


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm on it but rarely over there, I do browse every so often but there's nothing really that draws me to stay


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

the_knight said:


> Why do you think it's going downhill dude?
> 
> I am loving this site ATM and the newbies coming on is a good sign and can only be good for the detailing community.
> 
> I know i haven't been on here for years but i enjoy pointing the noobs to the right places


Trust me hes right and it is boring answering the newbi questions, i used to try a much as i could to help, but now days there are far too many of the same question.

To be fair some of the things you asked not to long ago where about the same, but now i guess your having a go as a pro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

the_knight said:


> Why do you think it's going downhill dude?
> 
> I am loving this site ATM and the newbies coming on is a good sign and can only be good for the detailing community.
> 
> I know i haven't been on here for years but i enjoy pointing the noobs to the right places


Don't get me wrong I love DW,

But just think its killed it for the likes of 'Pro Detailers' as everyone comes on here see's all the threads with details of products used techniques etc and then think they can go and do it at wknds for £££ most of which will be doing correction details for £100 and there not only on this site on most car enthusiasts forums too which many of us sponsor.

I know its one of those things but at the way the current climate is alot of people tend to choose the cheapest option for a detail which we all know in 'MOST' cases is not the best.....

And as for some of the 'pro's doing tuition its not been a big thing on my plans as I don't feel offering your techniques/products etc to 'Local newbies' that will only turn around and stab you in the back and under cut when the get a chance.

Just my opinions folks


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

It is a funny time of year, there is nothing fresh on the market, people aren't spending the money on detailing goodies (apart from Christmas presents) and disposable income isn't as easy to come by (again, recession or Christmas!).

It has been the same for the past few years, the interest and levels of work always tail off at this time of year. I'm sure the spring will bring fresh products and opportunities - This time of year will certainly sort the wheat out from the chaff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

[QUOTE=james b;

Besides im not that keen on the fact people like that PW pro guy can be called a pro on there, yet i cant, im told they are being selective? 



:lol: 
i gave up after quite a few pm's asking to be a supporter and not once had a reply


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Simple :lol:

Robbie


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Don't get me wrong I love DW,
> 
> But just think its killed it for the likes of 'Pro Detailers' as everyone comes on here see's all the threads with details of products used techniques etc and then think they can go and do it at wknds for £££ most of which will be doing correction details for £100 and there not only on this site on most car enthusiasts forums too which many of us sponsor.
> 
> ...


Well now you've explained in a bit more detail what you meant, I can answer what you said earlier in here. I do agree with one point, and the influx of members we have joining up purely to pick the brains of the more experienced, and then thinking they're proficient enough to start charging for their services is a problem we're going to have to tackle head on in 2010. What form that will take isn't clear yet, and we have toyed with the idea of having some sort of minimum requirements for attaining Pro status, but as that's a potential huge can of worms, it clearly needs some serious debating and consideration. What we can't have though, is a situation where every Tom, Dick & Harry, after asking a few questions on here, and buying a van load of gear, paying their sub and then churning out substandard work, because it reflects badly on DW and badly on you guys.

What I don't want to see, and this isn't specifically aimed at you btw. is the attitude of some of; 'this is wrong and that's not right' etc. etc. but no suggestions about how to rectify it. Myself and the other guys would welcome some suggestions about the right course for DW from you all, rather than only speaking up to say when something's not right. I know that ultimately it's our job to steer this ship, but sometimes we don't have all the answers and are short of ideas about how to rectify a situation, so all input is very welcome. It's not always going to be acted upon, of course, but it'd be nice to hear it all the same. I know some of you do this already, and it's appreciated 

As for the repetitive nature of the questions, well, that's never going to change is it when we get so many new people join every month, and whilst we have got plans for 2010 for something to try and help these newbies with quick access info, to try avoid them asking the same old questions, it's still going to happen to a degree. We can't have everyone adopting a 'can't be @rsed' mentality as A) it's not very good for the newbies if they don't get things answered, and B) it falls on the shoulders of those who can make the effort, even if they're just as fed up with typing the same thing as the next guy. I know from speaking to some of them that getting an answer from a pro is very welcome, even if it is short and to the point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Viper said:


> Well now you've explained in a bit more detail what you meant, I can answer what you said earlier in here. I do agree with one point, and the influx of members we have joining up purely to pick the brains of the more experienced, and then thinking they're proficient enough to start charging for their services is a problem we're going to have to tackle head on in 2010. What form that will take isn't clear yet, and we have toyed with the idea of having some sort of minimum requirements for attaining Pro status, but as that's a potential huge can of worms, it clearly needs some serious debating and consideration. What we can't have though, is a situation where every Tom, Dick & Harry, after asking a few questions on here, and buying a van load of gear, paying their sub and then churning out substandard work, because it reflects badly on DW and badly on you guys.
> 
> What I don't want to see, and this isn't specifically aimed at you btw. is the attitude of some of; 'this is wrong and that's not right' etc. etc. but no suggestions about how to rectify it. Myself and the other guys would welcome some suggestions about the right course for DW from you all, rather than only speaking up to say when something's not right. I know that ultimately it's our job to steer this ship, but sometimes we don't have all the answers and are short of ideas about how to rectify a situation, so all input is very welcome. It's not always going to be acted upon, of course, but it'd be nice to hear it all the same. I know some of you do this already, and it's appreciated
> 
> As for the repetitive nature of the questions, well, that's never going to change is it when we get so many new people join every month, and whilst we have got plans for 2010 for something to try and help these newbies with quick access info, to try avoid them asking the same old questions, it's still going to happen to a degree. We can't have everyone adopting a 'can't be @rsed' mentality as A) it's not very good for the newbies if they don't get things answered, and B) it falls on the shoulders of those who can make the effort, even if they're just as fed up with typing the same thing as the next guy. I know from speaking to some of them that getting an answer from a pro is very welcome, even if it is short and to the point.


Thanks for the input and info on whats happening etc,

I didn't mean it to sound bad what I wrote this morning, just a little stressed atm..... (missus still hasn't dropped the sprog yet and work is busy and i'm bunged up with the flu, couldn't be much better really ;-)

I know there will always be newbies on the scene and asking Q's etc etc thats far enough, but when people don't use the search option of the site really gets on my t**s and a few others I have seen of late, the other thing that seems to be happening lately i've noticed is the amount of arguments etc over the stupidiest little things.

Just hope that 2010 will be a bit better for all newbies/us 'Pro's and you the Mods.

:thumb: go to all the mods of DW, as its growing at a rapid rate and monitoring it all must be tough. A few hrs a day, take it out of me and thats just browsing :doublesho

Paul


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I generally answer the questions that have come up time and time again with a link to a previous thread, if I can find them pretty quickly with a brief search then so should they, questions like wax for a red/blue car etc.. I don't bother with as there are too many parameters and it would/could and up in a reply of epic proportions.

A suggestion I would make though, maybe upon a new member registering have a little information/guide suggesting they search previous threads for information like above and not clog up the forum with questions that have the answer already available within a search.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> We can't have everyone adopting a 'can't be @rsed' mentality as A) it's not very good for the newbies if they don't get things answered, and B) it falls on the shoulders of those who can make the effort, even if they're just as fed up with typing the same thing as the next guy. I know from speaking to some of them that getting an answer from a pro is very welcome, even if it is short and to the point.


This is i pay for the right to advertise my services through this site, by no means am i obliged to answer what id class done and berried questions, there are plenty of new half clued up guys on here who are happy to answer them.

With regards to what you point out as picking holes, or saying "thats not right", with regards to a recent thread regarding wet sanding, im not about to stick my neck on the line (or give away what id call very advanced tecs) on a forum, as for one, you get to many plokers who buy all the gear and have no idea or understanding of paint types and there make up, then for them to go and folow what id call "the normal technique" as it may not be suitable for the type of car, paint or situation they are using it in, with wet sanding techniques vary massively on depending factors, (paint type, depth, hardness) as dose the products used, IMO its one of those procedures where a little "real life experience" is needed, mine came from finishing at a body shop, where it aint great if you go through but its not the end of the earth (you will get a good boloking for it and they will make you reprep it in your own time but its not the end of the world) if its a clients car (given the types of car some of us on here work with) or your own then your going to be pretty pissed.

All i wanted to do with that one was stop people getting 1500 dry and a long throw da (as that guy was using) and hammering the [email protected] out of there paint, or flatting out by hand in-line with fingers and "ridging" finish, IMO i done DW a favor.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> All i wanted to do with that one was stop people getting 1500 dry and a long throw da (as that guy was using) and hammering the [email protected] out of there paint, or flatting out by hand in-line with fingers and "ridging" finish, IMO i done DW a favor.


Agree^^ you wouldn't believe the amount of calls and e-mails I took this year from guys that saw threads like James mentions above and had a go themselves with some wet and dry, then was unable to remove the sanding marks they inflicted, one guy couldn't understand why he was unable to remove the damage inflicted by hand polishing.:wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ I get them too, and dont touch them full stop, more agro than they are worth, the best ones are the "chip repair" ones when the flat off 10-15 areas of the bonnet, nice........


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The "sandpaper salute" - you can see the sanding and t cut lines where they have used two fingers to scrape off all the clearcoat!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I generally answer the questions that have come up time and time again with a link to a previous thread, if I can find them pretty quickly with a brief search then so should they, questions like wax for a red/blue car etc.. I don't bother with as there are too many parameters and it would/could and up in a reply of epic proportions.
> 
> A suggestion I would make though, maybe upon a new member registering have a little information/guide suggesting they search previous threads for information like above and not clog up the forum with questions that have the answer already available within a search.


Re: the second paragraph, Rob - that's more or less what we were thinking of doing :thumb: Having something for all newbies to read with links etc. to commonly asked questions and some general pointers about how to search and so on (I know our search isn't the best, but it's still capable of answering 80-90% of the commonly asked stuff).



james b said:


> This is i pay for the right to advertise my services through this site, by no means am i obliged to answer what id class done and berried questions, there are plenty of new half clued up guys on here who are happy to answer them.
> 
> With regards to what you point out as picking holes, or saying "thats not right", with regards to a recent thread regarding wet sanding, im not about to stick my neck on the line (or give away what id call very advanced tecs) on a forum, as for one, you get to many plokers who buy all the gear and have no idea or understanding of paint types and there make up, then for them to go and folow what id call "the normal technique" as it may not be suitable for the type of car, paint or situation they are using it in, with wet sanding techniques vary massively on depending factors, (paint type, depth, hardness) as dose the products used, IMO its one of those procedures where a little "real life experience" is needed, mine came from finishing at a body shop, where it aint great if you go through but its not the end of the earth (you will get a good boloking for it and they will make you reprep it in your own time but its not the end of the world) if its a clients car (given the types of car some of us on here work with) or your own then your going to be pretty pissed.
> 
> All i wanted to do with that one was stop people getting 1500 dry and a long throw da (as that guy was using) and hammering the [email protected] out of there paint, or flatting out by hand in-line with fingers and "ridging" finish, IMO i done DW a favor.


First bit ^^ Of course you're not 'obliged' to do it, James, but we don't all only do what we're obliged to do on here do we? Believe me I've got enough on my plate co-running this place and could quite easily adopt a 'no posting anymore' rule on myself and just concentrate on the top level stuff behind the scenes, but I still post up advice when I can, even though I don't have to.

Second bit ^^ That's not what I meant (but for the record I did agree with your posts on that thread). What I meant was in a more general sense about the site as a whole and views from a Pro's perspective about it, not specifically about people's detailing techniques or practices.

It's just nice to get some input about things when they're first detected and not when it's too late to implement some changes, that's all :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

True but honestly, im busy, detailing aint my "hobby" its my living, and whist i enjoy what i do i dont want to answer, what wax for my red saxo type threads when im home chilling on here, i want to talk about more advanced stuff, dont get me wrong every one needs to start some where but there are many others (like Knight) who are more than happy to post a reply, what i find dull is the fact nothing new is being brought to the table lately, if i had time id do some cool demos and take pics but i honestly dont (i need to spend as much time as i can sorting out my business right now) 

There was a guy from US that posted up about the use of Megs PRC and his methods or use, that was a sick post, and belive it or not iv had that product a long time and been doing extensive testing of it, kind of pissed he beat me to the punch a little with showings its capabilitys but hey he did a better job with all the digrams and stuff (mine would have been a few pics and some del boy text saying "this stuffs the sh!t if you know how to use it" lol

I gave some great input a few weeks back regarding the little pics that go next to the thread, but that was the last i heard, and it was not an exactly hard thing to do that would have made the place a bit easier to navigate and find some threads that interest you rather than ones that just dont.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That was a great idea, and following it, I arranged to have some icons made, which are now done, I'm just waiting for them to be added onto the site :thumb:

______________________________________

As for DP, which as the subject of the thread seems to have got lost in the mix - I never even joined up in the first place, as no disrepect to those guys, but I couldn't really see the point, and it would only have taken my eye off the ball on here, so I made a decision at the very outset not to even sign up.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> I gave some great input a few weeks back regarding the little pics that go next to the thread, but that was the last i heard, and it was not an exactly hard thing to do that would have made the place a bit easier to navigate and find some threads that interest you rather than ones that just dont.


And that has been sorted - good idea - discussed and being implemented - Hopefully very soon.

James I think what Viper is trying to say is that - we know you are all busy - trust me i am too - what with DW , My day to day and a family etc time is always a premium but just the odd post from a pro goes a long way to the newbies on the site - I know for a fact a lot of people have gained loads from the days that you have held at your unit ! and this is the way I would like DW to go - trying to arrange some more local meets in the Summer of next year.

Just the odd post on take for example your what wax thread suggestion ? All you need to do is say - I would use product X as it leaves a lovely finish But I do understand that you guys need chill out time etc and time out

But how about posting up advance technique questions etc in here - then if we get some really good feedback maybe if we all agree we could make a guide or post out on the main forum - again only a suggestion

Anyways back on topic now ....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ Good idea Bill anything to make life easier.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeez that was a can of worms I opened!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Jeez that was a can of worms I opened!!!!


Not really imo. Things need bringing up and talking about, and if a topic leads into something else that's worthwhile for discussion, then all the better.

As always we'll listen to ideas and welcome input from all sides.....and then just do what we want anyway (joke )


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its difficult but it is being discussed how we can improve things for next year, if we can at all! As for detailing paradise well whilst not a member I've had a sneaky peak from time to time. It does seem a bit dead though, only one new post that I can see today and many forums not posted in for weeks.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nipped on there before and all the posts are the 365 picture posts. Nothing about detailing just pictures of nothing IMHO. Seems a dead site to me compared to DW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nipped on there before and all the posts are the XXXXX 365 picture posts. Nothing about detailing just pictures of nothing IMHO. Seems a dead site to me compared to DW!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who's compared it to DW? 
and it wasn't that long ago this site was more Off Topic than Detailing.
I have nothing to do with the site but am a member, granted I don't post very often, but the site is in it's early stages so will take time to establish itself, just don't see the point in slagging it of, unless you have a motive?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Im a member over there dont post to often but it seems an ok forum just starting out, not a fan of the 365 thing but other than that its ok and ill continue to visit and post when possible.

Gav


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Who's compared it to DW?
> and it wasn't that long ago this site was more Off Topic than Detailing.
> I have nothing to do with the site but am a member, granted I don't post very often, but the site is in it's early stages so will take time to establish itself, just don't see the point in slagging it of, unless you have a motive?


The XXXXX wernt meant as swearing, I meant the Usernames 365.
Plus was not slagging it off, just making a comment and gauging reaction.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Who's compared it to DW?
> and it wasn't that long ago this site was more Off Topic than Detailing.
> I have nothing to do with the site but am a member, granted I don't post very often, but the site is in it's early stages so will take time to establish itself, just don't see the point in slagging it of, unless you have a motive?


The site wont get going as its too cliquey, and seems to focus more on photgraphy than detailing, i dont post much on there seeing as im not considered a "pro" by the owners (what is IMO a laughable suggestion as iv been detailing longer than most of the "founding farthers" put together) but thats my own gripe).

And the guys right the only active threads are 365 things and to be honest there are some cool pics and a few cars on there but for detailers...... they dont seem to be doing much ........ well detailing


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Have only been on the site as a late but will go on it more.
As a DW supporter tried to register using my company name straight after they had registered their own name and guess what the mods seen they both had same ip address and gave me a call to see if it was me or had given someone else permission to do it of course i did not.
They have now been banded from the site their loss wether the site could have been good for them or not.

little rant over with good website


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Supreme Detailing said:


> Have only been on the site as a late but will go on it more.
> As a DW supporter tried to register using my company name straight after they had registered their own name and guess what the mods seen they both had same ip address and gave me a call to see if it was me or had given someone else permission to do it of course i did not.
> They have now been banded from the site their loss wether the site could have been good for them or not.
> 
> little rant over with good website


Well Sean, if its so great perhaps you could start a fresh on this site, where you wont rip fellow detailers off, or copy peoples websites.
I see you did ig refering to me, Sean its ok for you to go round bad mouthing me and my business to people in the city, under cut my prices and make out your the best detailer with all your expert 1 day training courses with the best detailers in the country.

I have had to stand by and watch you try and destroy my hard work. You work in a very sly underhand way, and when confronted lie your way out of things.
Fellow detailers cant be assed with this, but Sean, why dont you meet me man to man and lets sort this out.
If you want a dirty tricks campagn I will match you in every way going, as for me, its not just me you affect with your sly actions, but that of my family, as I cant put food on the table.

Last warning Sean, continue to mess with my business and that of affecting my family, then i will be down to your house to be sorted for once and for all.

Your welcome to drive past me with the BIG SMUG GRIN YOU HAVE, I hope others on here, see you for what you are. Sly, good at ripping of other peoples content of there sites, saying goods have been sent and that your brother owns the courrier company, being refused to events, says a lot, but most of all your actions in RIPPING OFF THE GOOD CAUSE FOR A LOCAL CHARITY TO MAKE YOURSELF AND THAT OF YOUR BUSINESS LOOK GOOD. GOOD MAN, CAN SEE WHY YOU WERE NO GOOD IN THE NAVY..

WHILE I THINK OF IT, THE BUMPING UP OF THREADS, PERHAPS YOU SHOULD POST UP YOUR RECENT WORK, MIND YOU HAD TO PUT RIGHT 2 OF YOUR JOBS AS CUSTOMERS NOT HAPPY.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

tbh. *(and I'm speaking for all the DW staff here, btw)*, we wish you two would sort it out between yourselves face to face and stop bringing it onto here.

Enough gentlemen please!


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Viper said:


> tbh. *(and I'm speaking for all the DW staff here, btw)*, we wish you two would sort it out between yourselves face to face and stop bringing it onto here.
> 
> Enough gentlemen please!


With all fairness, do you expect me to just stand here and take the abuse that is being aimed at me?
I contacted the moderators long ago about this and asked you to help, but nothing is done.

I agree others dont want to see this, but i have paid my sub and am defending myself against another, If the case then bloody ban me, what am i getting for my money, apart from Sean being a prick and causing me trouble.

I offered to meet him face to face and he wont.

I thought this room was meant to be a place where we sort it out without the public seeing.
Also, i was contacted vy a local customer for a leather repair, i passed the customer to sean, as i respect he is good leather repair specalist. I have tried.

Gareth


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Whilst I can understand you're angry - don't forget it's not me you're angry with. From our perspective, all we have to go on is what you say about Sean and what he says about you. We can't be taking sides here as with all due respect to both of you - how are we supposed to judge who telling the truth? From all that you've both said over recent weeks; you can't both be in the right.

Yes this is a closed section to sort out disagreements, but how long do we let it go on? - you've both been thrashing this out for long enough now without resolution, and in fact it seems to me it's getting worse, not better, hence me calling time on it, as it's causing a bad atmosphere in here. I'm not taking sides here at all, my concern in this is with DW the site, and now another detailing forum has got tangled up with this, it's not good.

Of course we don't expect any pro to stand by and allow something they've built up get taken down, but I can't see anything getting resolved one way or another by continually bad mouthing each other on here, or anywhere else for that matter, as it's not getting either of you anywhere, and frankly, doing nothing positive for your reputations, even if it is only seen in here.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i am not prepared to have this affect me any longer, Sean can post his *****y coments about the Thread which i know is aimed at me, but if i mention, the mods are on my case. Best way is to ban us both from the site. Fair then in my eyes,

As for taking it out on the mods far from it, but will stand my ground, I could say i feel like ripping seans head of, but then i would be ion the wrong. If it was your business being affected, would you not be pissed off and angry?

Gareth


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Annnnnnnnnnny way. 

It seems i unfairly judged the site a little, they seem to have been making more of an effort since this thread to get it on track, its no DW and i dont think it will be (if intended to be or not) i like the idea of a more "underground" detailing forum, for the "old" school and elite to hang out.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> they seem to have been making more of an effort since this thread to get it on track,


Why doesnt that suprise me :lol:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the fact i am banned and it was not even me that did the reg thing, they can check my bloody ip address.

Tell you what site and the forums waste of time starting to feel, gained nothing from DW just hassle and crap.
Sean wins in my eyes.
Up to ****ing hear with the crap


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In that case then, best you have a break for a month - if you want me to upgrade it to a perma ban, fine by me. I tried to be reasonable, but you just cant help some people.

You've had PMs from Bill about not kicking off with this again (both of you), and as you seem to (wrongly) think we're taking sides against you, and with Sean, then it seems you've made your mind up.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Select Detailing said:


> I like the fact i am banned and it was not even me that did the reg thing, they can check my bloody ip address.
> 
> Tell you what site and the forums waste of time starting to feel, gained nothing from DW just hassle and crap.
> Sean wins in my eyes.
> Up to ****ing hear with the crap


Dude, i get proper wound up on here sometimes, not so much the site but the members and the bullsh!t, i know how it feels.

But your not trying to make any of this work for you, DW is a soap box for you to stand on a shout about your business, you either do it right or not at all IMO, i personally feel with no proper web site and no real flow of write ups your not making it work, you cant just pay your 150 quid and get work, it takes alot of work to get recognised and gain a reputation where by people want to use you and recommend you to others.

A banner on DW dont get me work, it gives me a "home" to show off my work on the internet, a place to make contacts and to make people aware of what we do, these people may be on another forum and some one might ask where can i get my car detailed and if they have seen your work or been to an open day etc they will say "this is the man for the job" thats about the only way we get work from DW, but its enough to make it worth it, its brand awareness, it networking and getting to know others with in the industry, this is a massive advantage for our business and if you use it right it would be for yours.

Ok you fell in with some one who conflicts with what you feel is right, or a "wrong un" what ever, i think you guys should just let it lay and leave each other alone, if hes bad mouthing you saying "his works crap" and so on, to any one with any sense he will be doing him self more damage than you (trust me) and what will he gain out of it? nothing, if its to a client well hes already got them there not going to come to you unless there unhappy with the work he dose for them and if thats the case i doubt they will value anything he said about you any way.

I think your trying to blame others for your failing business, and i mean this with the greatest respect, but honestly, just do your own thing and concentrate your efforts on your own sh!t, and [email protected] the haters.

Edit: Ooops seems a bit late for that as you got an early Xmas holiday :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

btw. I'll get to see that 'forum feedback'  I don't know who you think I am on DW or what role I have, but believe me it's higher than you think it is.

I try to be reasonable, Bill tries to be reasonable and you can't let it go!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

James, I dont know if I've been on here too long or read too many of your posts but you are making a lot of sense lately & have to admit it again I agree with you ( dammit !  lol)

This thread has been more entertaning than Eastenders ( dont watch it though but you get what I mean ).





james b said:


> Dude, i get proper wound up on here sometimes, not so much the site but the members and the bullsh!t, i know how it feels.
> 
> But your not trying to make any of this work for you, DW is a soap box for you to stand on a shout about your business, you either do it right or not at all IMO, i personally feel with no proper web site and no real flow of write ups your not making it work, you cant just pay your 150 quid and get work, it takes alot of work to get recognised and gain a reputation where by people want to use you and recommend you to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You know i do, im just my own worst enemy some times  no matter how much i try to stay out of trouble i still find it, (like that fela the other day regarding the domains, dam that one had me doing some button bashing LOL



Viper said:


> btw. I'll get to see that 'forum feedback'  I don't know who you think I am on DW or what role I have, but believe me it's higher than you think it is.
> 
> I try to be reasonable, Bill tries to be reasonable and you can't let it go!


[email protected] you viper who do you think you are il come blast you with my jet wash if you carry on with 
your 12,0000 post count and Mr men banner :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Shame he kind of shot him self in the foot there, if you remember i had a bit of a falling out with him when he first came on DW (i dont remember what over) any way hes not to bad if you chat to him on the phone (i think he called me to have it out and then we kind of made up (no gay sh!t) i think what he types comes accross wrong or not as intended some times :tumbleweed: i can kind of relate with him on some points (not anything to do with faling out with Sean) just the posts coming across wrong then spireling out of control in to a row when it was never intended to come across that way


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

There's the JB we all know & poke fun at erm lurv I mean (manly love not man love  ) it can be hard to get emotion or meaning across on a forum dude.



james b said:


> [email protected] you viper who do you think you are il come blast you with my jet wash if you carry on with
> your 12,0000 post count and Mr men banner :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Shame he kind of shot him self in the foot there, if you remember i had a bit of a falling out with him when he first came on DW (i dont remember what over) any way hes not to bad if you chat to him on the phone (i think he called me to have it out and then we kind of made up (no gay sh!t) i think what he types comes accross wrong or not as intended some times :tumbleweed: i can kind of relate with him on some points (not anything to do with faling out with Sean) just the posts coming across wrong then spireling out of control in to a row when it was never intended to come across that way


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is it a hot or cold jetwash?  :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> Is it a hot or cold jetwash?  :lol:


luke warm (heated tank ) but il turn it off on my way to you so its cold


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james b said:


> luke warm (heated tank ) so I'll make sure it's on on my way to you so its piping hot


Ahhh...cheers mate - you're all heart. Too damn cold to get blasted by icy water at the moment :wave:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

And btw. Sean - despite that Gareth thinks we're on your side and he's being victimised here (you're not Gareth as I tried to explain) - we aren't. Takes two to tango and in our eyes you're both to blame equally for the situation getting to the stage it's at now.

We aren't on anyone's 'side' here and we don't know all the facts about what's occurred away from this site; we just have to act on what's presented before us here in the best interests of DW. But then you've both been told this already by Whizzer the other week.

I'm not prepared to be made out as the bad guy here - this is your quarrel between the 2 of you, all I/we do is put the interests of DW first, and personal feuds that discredit the forum, involve other sites and let's not forget; damage both of your reputations won't be tollerated. Let's also remember that it's spilled outside of this section as well between the 2 of you.

Gareth - you won't be able to read this until you come back (if you do), but you're directing your anger at the site and to me isn't right, it's not us that's causing your issues. I can understand your frustration but I think the red mist is clouding your judgement and you're lashing out at anyone even of they're trying to calm and resolve the situation. I hope you get this thing sorted out with Sean, but I can't have you bringing this up in here repeatedly when you've been asked not to on more than one occasion - hence I think the time away will allow you to do this.

_________________________________________________

I would also point out that following your first decision to leave DW in the first week of Nov, not only did we all post up on the thread to try and get you to reconsider, we exchanged PMs that day where I did the same, and also wished you every success in your future and with you business if indeed you couldn't see a way to continue being a member, so I'm not the villain here. All this has got nothing to do with me, and I refuse to get drawn into anything that doesn't relate directly to this site and what goes on here.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

james b said:


> Dude, i get proper wound up on here sometimes, not so much the site but the members and the bullsh!t, i know how it feels.
> 
> But your not trying to make any of this work for you, DW is a soap box for you to stand on a shout about your business, you either do it right or not at all IMO, i personally feel with no proper web site and no real flow of write ups your not making it work, you cant just pay your 150 quid and get work, it takes alot of work to get recognised and gain a reputation where by people want to use you and recommend you to others.
> 
> ...


Well said James.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Ahhh...cheers mate - you're all heart. Too damn cold to get blasted by icy water at the moment :wave:


What are you a woman :doublesho and whos the skinny little rake in your avatar :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I Think this has now gone completely off topic so will close this thread now - its s shame _ i did try to ask to keep this off the forum but its about the third time its spilled over so no option but to close the thread .


----------

